# IBS and kidney pain?



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, i keep getting pains in my back where my kidneys are, its been happening for a while now, like last night i woke up it was my left side and today it is my right side, it comes and goes but is quite precise in area and painful. i am rather C right now so i dont know if thi shas anything to do with it. i dont have a kidney infection - i do have puss in my urine but no bacteria, and the doctor did a blood test to check my kidneys (i dont know exactly what the blood test checks) but that came back and he said my kidneys were fine. so is my IBS the reason i get the pain? ive been on all kinds of antibiotics recently just incase i have a non descript infection but nothing seems to make a difference


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah I used to get that pain in the back too... its like half an inch close to my spinal cord, i get it left and sometimes on the right, but not too often anymore... its like a aching pain..but since you had a urine check up and it was fine, it could be muscular... My doctor told me that if you have something wrong with how your kidney is operating, they can see it through your urine, because they can check for high/low amount of certain things through there...


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah that could be a possibility, i do have a bit of a pain when i twist, have done for a while, but thas more behind where my scalpula is - could all be connected though


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have the same pain and same place as you Sophie, and i had all the checks which come back normal and i had a back x-ray which was also normal, i put it down to another part of ibs


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh joyyy....thanks for telling me!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

A lot of IBSers can have refered lower back pain.I have had this as well.FYIBack pain and irritable bowel syndromehttp://www.gastrojournal.org/article/PIIS0...017408/fulltext


----------

